# Remove paint from brick and mortar



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Customer is willing to try a test patch to see if we can remove paint from brick and mortar as 3 sides of house are not painted. Shame someone did the front. 

Obvious concern is blowing out the mortar. 

Suggestions on a stripper or tactic to try?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Never had to do that much removal. I did remove some that had been spilled down a brick wall. What I did there was apply a liberal coat of paint remover and then pressure cleaned it after the remover had softened it up. No scraping or wire brushing. It cleaned up great.
But like I say, this was only 3 or 4 square feet of surface area.:thumbsup:


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Spread some "Peel Away" over it. Peel Away is for removing many many layers so it will be a bit of a waste for one or two coats but this stuff works beautifully.If you do it wear a rain coat,face shield,gloves because it is very caustic.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

IHATE_HOMEDEPOT said:


> Spread some "Peel Away" over it. Peel Away is for removing many many layers so it will be a bit of a waste for one or two coats but this stuff works beautifully.If you do it wear a rain coat,face shield,gloves because it is very caustic.


 Purchase it from HomeDepot.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Paint the mortar white. 

With the way it is failing on the bottom you would think maybe the rest will come off with a bit of effort.


----------



## 1camper (Feb 17, 2013)

This is a case where I'd favor a powdered stripper. The small crevices between the brick and mortar will be the hardest to clean. A thin product stands the best chance of getting in those small cracks and loosening that stuff up.

The challenge is keeping the wall wet. You may want to do 20' x 20' areas starting up high. That dark color will work against you but you have to keep the stripper wet during the required dwell time. Could be and interesting job. Also, watch for overspray on cars and stuff..not just applying the stripper but as it comes off.


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

One more idea for a situation like this would be to use a sand attachment on the power washer.
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_8520_8520


----------



## GrantsPainting (Feb 4, 2013)

1camper said:


> This is a case where I'd favor a powdered stripper. The small crevices between the brick and mortar will be the hardest to clean. A thin product stands the best chance of getting in those small cracks and loosening that stuff up.
> 
> The challenge is keeping the wall wet. You may want to do 20' x 20' areas starting up high. That dark color will work against you but you have to keep the stripper wet during the required dwell time. Could be and interesting job. Also, watch for overspray on cars and stuff..not just applying the stripper but as it comes off.


 :thumbup: :whistling2:

I always wonder if a hot water pressure unit would be a huge time saver in situations like this. Regardless of the strip.


----------

